# Yakovlev VVP-6



## comiso90 (Mar 5, 2010)

New one on me..


it cant be real.. i dont believe it, even as a concept.
please tell me this is a fantasy project:







Yakovlev VVP-6 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
.
Perhaps the most radical design ever to emerge from the Yakovlev OKB studio, the VVP-6 appears more science fiction than a craft likely to have seen production. The VVP-6 was designed as a giant VTOL support platform which would work in coordination with VTOL jets, such as Yakovlev's Yak-38.[1]

Among the many functions envisioned for this line of vehicles was the transportation of food, fuel and munitions. The huge, box-like design was to have been 49m long. In one version it was capable of carrying a complete SAM missile system, including 6 SA-2 (ASCC name "Guideline") missiles with launchers mounted on the craft's upper surface. Reloads and supporting radars were to be stored internally.[1]

The VVP-6 was to have been fitted with six six-blade rotors mounted on six pylons extending from the craft's sides. Each rotor was to have been driven by four turboshaft engines, giving the VVP-6 a total of 36 engines.[1]

The requirement for such a craft ended when the Soviet Air Force failed to put land-based VTOL jets into service.[1]

Yakovlev VVP-6 helicopter - development history, photos, technical data


----------



## Butters (Mar 5, 2010)

Surprised that the USMC hasn't been clamoring for something like that. You know, an AVALCT*...

*Aerial Vertical Assault Landing Craft-Tank

JL


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 9, 2010)

Interesting Russian project Comiso.


Wheels


----------

